# z/przeciwko



## rotan

Czesto jak sie sledzi pilke nozna to mozna uslyszec lub przeczytac, np. w kontekscie reprezentacji Polski, ze 'gramy z Niemcami'
A czy tak na dobra sprawe nie powinno byc 'gramy przeciwko Niemcom'?
Albo 'wygalismy/przegralismy z Niemcami' zamiast 'przeciwko Niemcom'
Zakladajac ze nie uzywalibysmy innych form np. 'podejmujemy Niemcow' oraz 'pokonalismy Niemcow/uleglismy Niemcom'
Jak dla mnie 'z' oznacza: wspolnie, razem
Czyli to brzmi tak jakby Niemcy grali z nami... ale kto przeciwko nam?
Oczywiscie wiadomo ze bardzo latwo to wszystko wywnioskowac, ale np. w jezyku angielskim 'with' zdarza sie bardzo, bardzo rzadko, tam zwykle jest 'against' (zarowno w kontekscie pojedynku jak i porazki) albo 'to' (w kontekscie porazki, czesciej w uzyciu od against), i 'over' w kontekscie wygranej


----------



## jasio

Mówi się też "walczymy z Niemcami" - czy też kimkolwiek lub czymkolwiek innym. Tak, że "z" niekoniecznie oznacza wspólne działanie przeciwko komuś trzeciemu. 

Ponadto, o ile "walczymy przeciwko Niemcom" czy "gramy przeciwko Niemcom" mają sens i są stosowane - zwłaszcza w bardziej złożonych wyrażeniach - o tyle "wygraliśmy/przegraliśmy przeciwko Niemcom" nie ma większego sensu i postrzegam je jako niepoprawne. Nawet google znalazł tylko kilkaset wystąpień tego zwrotu wobec stukilkudziesięciu tysięcy wystąpień "wygraliśmy z".


----------



## rotan

Niepoprawne? Ja postrzegalbym je co najwyzej jako niecodzienne, bo takie faktycznie sa... ale niepoprawnego nic w nich nie widze


----------



## jasio

rotan said:


> Ja postrzegalbym je co najwyzej jako niecodzienne, bo takie faktycznie sa... ale niepoprawnego nic w nich nie widze


To mamy rozbieżne postrzeganie.


----------



## Henares

„Z” oznacza jakiś rodzaj relacji i nie mówi nic o jej naturze. „Jaś pobił się z Krzysiem”, „Jaś przyjaźni się z Krzysiem”.


----------



## rotan

Tzn. ja to wiem, ale w kontekscie ktory przytoczylem zawsze mi to jakos nie pasowalo
Moze po prostu niepotrzebnie sugeruje sie angielskim


----------



## Drakonica

Języki naturalne zawsze zawierają w sobie pewną dozę szaleństwa, które sprowadzane jest do ładu i do sensownego zrozumienia wypowiedzi dzięki wiedzy i domyślności odbiorcy. Reguła jest ogólnie taka, że zwięzłość wypowiedzi uzyskiwana jest zwykle kosztem precyzji.
W efekcie mówimy np: "Kasia rozwiodła się z Pawłem" nie zaś "Kasia rozwiodła się od Pawła".


----------



## rotan

Tak, macie racje
Jak wyzej, widocznie opinia niepotrzebnie podpierana obcym jezykiem


----------



## jasio

Drakonica said:


> Reguła jest ogólnie taka, że zwięzłość wypowiedzi uzyskiwana jest zwykle kosztem precyzji.
> W efekcie mówimy np: "Kasia rozwiodła się z Pawłem" nie zaś "Kasia rozwiodła się od Pawła".


Prawdę mówiąc, nie bardzo widzę związek. Gdzie tu jest jakakolwiek różnica zwiezlosci albo precyzji? 

Nb. Zdanie albo słowo niepoprawne powinno się czytelnie oznaczyć, np. Gwiazdka.


----------

